# Low Slope roof membrane question



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

Got a few quotes from roofers this weekend. One said they would use CertainTeed Winterguard membrane on my low slope roof, without shingles. Has anybody heard of this? I thought that product was for underlayment only?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Are you sure thay said "WinterGuard"?

CT makes a membrane that can be installed as a final roofing product without covering them with shingles.

Did the contractor leave you any brochures about the product?

If, in fact he actually was stating that the CT version of Ice and Water Shield would be used alone, then he is not worth considering. The product would deteriorate, as it is not intended to be exposed to the UV rays of the sun for extended periods of time. 

Ed


----------



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Are you sure thay said "WinterGuard"?
> 
> CT makes a membrane that can be installed as a final roofing product without covering them with shingles.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am sure he said WinterGuard by CT, but I have since read exactly what you said, that the product should not be exposed to sunlight for prolonged period of time. I need to go back and either make sure he isn't putting shingles over it, or that he meant something else. My next bid was $4000 more, so I hoe not to exclude this guy. his is a large company, offering a 15 year material or labor guarantee, so I am hoping we were just talking about different areas. Thanks very much for your reply!


----------



## coolflatroof (Mar 7, 2008)

If you get a quote for another rolled asphalt, bear in mind that those are not warrantied for flat roofs, and you can't use them if you have any type of roof penetrations/flashing detail. It is just not made for that.

Save your self money and aggravation. Go with IB Roof - a product made for flat roofs. You will get a lifetime warranty with it and forever forget about flat roof leaks.

Good Luck


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

for a 15 year warranty Certainteed has an excellent product called Flintlastic(which goes on similar to winterguard),it consists of FLINTLASTIC NAILABLE BASE,FLINTLASTIC INTERPLY BASE,AND a flintlastic SA GRANULATED CAP SHEET,IF YOUR ROOF HAS 1/2"PITCH OR BETTER,THE FLINTLASTIC IS EXCELLENT,IF YOU HAVE STANDING WATER,NOTHING BEATS THE IB,and IB WARRANTIES RESIDENTIAL WORK FOR LIFE,WHICH IS WELL WORTH IT`S WEIGHT :thumbsup:


----------

